# R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 28, 2010)

R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite and also i want to know is the Kingston 2GB MicroSD Card and how much capcity it take to fit nintendo ds games roms and does it store nintendo gamboyadvance game roms too it stores and i want to know how many weeks and days shipment mailbox in america
http://shoptemp.com/products/R4-DS-Revolut...-Lite-p-29.html


thanks in advance


----------



## Krestent (Oct 28, 2010)

DS roms range from 16 mb (shovelware or very old games) to 128 mb (for games such as Pokemon.  The cart will not run GBA games, you need an expansion pack for that.  Also, please improve your grammar skills.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 28, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> DS roms range from 16 mb (shovelware or very old games) to 128 mb (for games such as Pokemon.


Games under 32Mb are not necessarily shovelware. Also, DS ROMs go up to 512Mb in size although there are not many this large.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 29, 2010)

R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite and also i want to know is the Kingston 2GB MicroSD Card and how much capcity it take to fit nintendo ds games roms too the flash card and i want to know hows many weeks or days to shipment to mailbox in the america
http://shoptemp.com/products/R4-DS-Revolut...-Lite-p-29.html

thanks in advance


----------



## The Pi (Oct 29, 2010)

You max microsd is 2GB which is OK sized really "how many games" isn't really a valid question since roms are anything from 8MB to 512MB but 32, 64 and 128 are the most common

http://gbatemp.net/t239860-the-free-shipping-survey just click "show results" below the poll

And stop saying "R4 DS Revolution Card Wood Compatible for NDS & DS Lite" just say R4 or R4 with wood. We know what you mean


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 29, 2010)

I swear to god this SteamingDragon24 is a spambot or something, all of his posts are really weirdly written.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 30, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I swear to god this SteamingDragon24 is a spambot or something, all of his posts are really weirdly written.


I have to agree with that but there's a myriad of reasons for that.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought they banned this guy


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> RoMee I thought they banned this guy
> 
> QUOTERupeeClock I swear to god this SteamingDragon24 is a spambot or something, all of his posts are really weirdly written.




hey guys

and be to nice to customers and be good ok and also im not a spambot and also dont be rude


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2010)

None of us work for shoptemp, we're normal users like you.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 30, 2010)

SteamingDragon24 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence, but every one of your posts are all really weirdly written, with poor language and not-so-subtle descriptions that are seemingly designed to try and sell every product you ask questions about, as though you already have an informed opinion.
On top of that you've been asking about almost every other product Shoptemp has.

Also you're not our customer, here you and I, we're just forum browsers.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 30, 2010)

its ok u guys


thanks in advance


----------



## The Pi (Oct 30, 2010)

SteamingDragon24 said:
			
		

> its ok u guys
> 
> *thanks in advance*


----------

